
ImageNet Roulette - polm23
https://imagenet-roulette.paglen.com/
======
gwd
I can't figure out where some of these labels are supposed to come from. I
uploaded a photo and got one label, "assenter" \-- i.e., a person who assents;
and another one, "psycholinquist". Does ImageNet actually have photos of human
beings labelled "assenter" and "psycholinquist"?

~~~
tveita
ImageNet is basically made by doing Google image searches on words from the
WordNet database (a structured collection of words and their definitions), and
then doing quality control by crowdsourcing.

So from Googling "assenter" and asking a bunch of people "here is the
definition of an assenter, does this image contain one?", they have 126
confirmed pictures of assenters that can be used to see what a typical
assenter looks like.

Then the data is used to train a neural network to recognise these classes.

Some of these steps may introduce biases.

------
jacquesm
I think they are going to be for an - unpleasant - surprise if this hits
mainstream. And not on account of having too little bandwidth but because
people will most likely think it is fun to expose themselves.

~~~
nurettin
I was thinking of adding an online gallery for a friend's game and had the
exact same thought. Something bad is bound to happen at some point. I even
considered making it +18 to avoid any problems.

------
minimaxir
There has been media backlash because this app can output blatantly racist
class predictions; classes that were present in the original ImageNet dataset,
which this project was intended to highlight. It went horribly right.

[https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/heres-
how...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanhatesthis/heres-how-that-
weird-face-app-everyone-is-using-works)

~~~
im3w1l
What needs to be done to fix it? Enough to rename the classes or does it go
deeper than that?

~~~
IfOnlyYouKnew
"It reveals the deep problems with classifying humans — be it race, gender,
emotions or characteristics. It's politics all the way down, and there's no
simple way to 'debias' it."

------
jszymborski
It recognised Chuck Schumer as an "appointee" which is correct (I guess), but
Nancy Pelosi as a member of an "extinct North American Indian people"

Prediction: [https://i.imgur.com/v66bHVM.png](https://i.imgur.com/v66bHVM.png)

Source: [https://i.imgur.com/v236tmA.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/v236tmA.jpg)

~~~
Bluecobra
It classified Sam Smith as a rape suspect when his head is cropped, but the
full image classifies him as a non-smoker... poor Sam.

Prediction: [https://imgur.com/a/KooOsjR](https://imgur.com/a/KooOsjR) Source:
[https://imgur.com/a/htjSKnB](https://imgur.com/a/htjSKnB)

Prediction: [https://imgur.com/a/wvIpEnC](https://imgur.com/a/wvIpEnC) Source:
[https://imgur.com/a/QPRyjh2](https://imgur.com/a/QPRyjh2)

------
TrinaryWorksToo
I submitted a photo of Martin Luther King Jr:
[https://www.biography.com/.image/ar_1:1%2Cc_fill%2Ccs_srgb%2...](https://www.biography.com/.image/ar_1:1%2Cc_fill%2Ccs_srgb%2Cg_face%2Cq_auto:good%2Cw_300/MTE5NTU2MzE2MjgwNDg5NDgz/martin-
luther-king-jr-9365086-2-402.jpg)

And got traitor, treasonist:
[https://imgur.com/iWt1vFs](https://imgur.com/iWt1vFs)

~~~
AstralStorm
I put in Keanu Reeves and got a sociologist.

I wonder how you can pick out a sociologist by look...

------
fhennig
I think this is a cool art project to raise awareness for the worrisome side
of classifications like that.

I'd be interested to see how it is set up at the exhibition at the moment.

------
ryanmarsh
I’m labeled a creep, and a white supremacist. Perhaps because I’m bald? Thanks
ImageNet.

It labeled my five year old daughter as a negotiator, so it’s not totally
wrong.

------
ptah
it would be great if you can get a URL for your submission for sharing
purposes

------
dpflan
ImageRouleNette

